# A beloved budgie not a cat



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

A birdie obit!!



Tarique passed away peacefully October 26th, 2004 as I held her in my hands. She brought lots of noise and laughter to us in her short three years. She is survived by her hubby Loki, her cagemates Fiddler and Serendipity, her furry friends Malcolm and Ophelia, and of course her Dad and I. She was predeceased by her cagemate Mowgli. Tarique had a very eventful childhood. When she just a baby she broke her right leg when she decided to fly directly into the closet instead of landing on top of it. Her leg was in a splint for a few weeks....and the poor girl even had to wear a collar on her neck so she couldn't chew on her bandage. The collar threw her balace off and she was constantly falling over. It was an amusing sight to see, our poor little birdie. Tarique enjoyed the finer things in life;millet, carrots, cucumber, baths, preening and cuddles from her hubby, and gabbing with her friends. Tarique will be greatly missed. Services were held in our condo that evening at 4:00 pm. Interment followed on Saturday at 1:00pm when I buried her under a beautiful tree in my parents front yard.










Fly, fly little wing 
Fly beyond imagining 
The softest cloud, the whitest dove 
Upon the wind of heaven's love 
Past the planets and the stars 
Leave this lonely world of ours 
Escape the sorrow and the pain 
And fly again 

Fly, fly precious one 
Your endless journey has begun 
Take your gentle happiness 
Far too beautiful for this 
Cross over to the other shore 
There is peace forevermore 
But hold this mem'ry bittersweet 
Until we meet 

Fly, fly do not fear 
Don't waste a breath, don't shed a tear 
Your heart is pure, your soul is free 
Be on your way, don't wait for me 
Above the universe you'll climb 
On beyond the hands of time 
The moon will rise, the sun will set 
I won't forget 

Fly, fly little wing 
Fly where only angels sing 
Fly away, the time is right 
Go now, find the light


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear of your beautiful budgie's passing. My thoughts are with you at her services.


----------

